# Fastest car you've been in



## Girl Smiffy (Feb 19, 2010)

On Fri, I was taken to lunch in a tuned RS4 putting out about 420bhp. That was the fastest car I had ever been in, until that evening. When I got taken to dinner in a Nissan GTR with about 480bhp. My husband almost threw up in the front seat :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

R8 V10 [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

TVR Griff pushing out 440bhp and we still got zapped on our way down to Le Man by a Zonda :lol: :lol:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Been out in 600BHP 911 a few years ago, went like a bullet! [smiley=devil.gif] 
Customer was fed up of being beaten in his TT by lesser cars as he was not that great at driving, I return to his house a year later, and find a tuned 911 on the drive.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

E46 BMW M3 (stock) - impressive enough to make me realise I needed more power, so I started shopping for TTs and the rest is history


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Girl Smiffy said:


> On Fri, I was taken to lunch in a tuned RS4 putting out about 420bhp. That was the fastest car I had ever been in, until that evening. When I got taken to dinner in a Nissan GTR with about 480bhp. My husband almost threw up in the front seat :lol:


I'm not surprised he nearly threw up, you need to find more appropriate places to eat.

Tsk tsk tsk lunch in an RS4, whats wrong with a cafe ffs.


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

Daddys Lambo which he bought last week 530bhp 5 litre V10 0-60 3.9 secs and top speed 197

drove it yesterday and its a rocket


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

340bhp cayman s that i bought yesterday


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

nothing tooo impressive but it was quick as, my mates Ep3 supercharged, about 350bhp and stripped out, that made me feel sick


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Honda NSX sorry cant remember the BHP


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

MK4 Golf........ no really  It was an AMD customer car before they got bought out by BBT and we had an indicated 165mph on the speedo 

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

ELLIOTT said:


> Been out in 600BHP 911 a few years ago, went like a bullet!
> Customer was fed up of being beaten in his TT by lesser cars as he was not that great at driving, I return to his house a year later, and find a tuned 911 on the drive.


What a shame!

911 has been the fastest for me, whlst on legal roads (Germany) hit the limit in my Porsche. Never on the TT, don't care about it anymore.


----------



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

Escort rs turbo 20yrs ago.anyone help me out with that ?North Shields area.-)


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

VW Golf mk5 GTI, remapped to 276bhp, topped out at 172mph ! (That was scary  )


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

One of the following

Aston Vanquish
Aston DBS
Porsche 997 Turbo with DMS Map
Bentley Continental


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Any rental car


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

The fastest accelerating must be the Ultima GTR I got a ride in at a Vmax.

Fastest I've driven was in my 449bhp RS4.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I did get a passenger lap in a race prepped S2000.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Either an Audi S2 or Race prepped Impreza. Wasn't looking at the speedo in either.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

My TVR T350 also the scariest...


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Kell said:


> Any rental car


Good call but I assure you it's not a Nissan Note, Peugeot 307 space bollocks or a Fiat Bravo 1.9D.


----------



## davidkoulakis (Jul 21, 2008)

all of the below

took the RS 6 to Germany and did 170mph with 4 lads in it


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Dance171 said:


> Daddys Lambo


Did you actually just write that?!?

No, you couldn't have, surely not, no no no...

:roll:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

r33 skyline gtr tuned to circa 500bhp

the clutch was so dam heavy, biting point was precise and the rev counter needles just kept on bouncing off the limiter as i forgot to shift with so much fun and laughter and gob smacked


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

Rocket Ronnies R33GTR Skyline capable of 0-209mph in about a mile
or Simon Norris Evo at 188mph in the snow (I kid you not!!) 

Fastest Ive driven - my old skyline at 203mph on GPS


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> The fastest accelerating must be the Ultima GTR I got a ride in at a Vmax.
> 
> .....


This one in fact...







[smiley=dude.gif]

Fastest accelerating car I've been in was either the same as above (just before Clive ;-)) or my friend's 2.2 Cosworth Pinto Talbot Sunbeam rally car - estimated 0-60 3.2 seconds - can't remember how quick the Ultima was supposed to be).

Fastest I've driven was one of these: My brother's TVR Griffith 500; APS's old tuned RS4 with estimated bhp of 490ish IIRC although I could be wrong; my friend's 455bhp twin turbo Supra. All bloomin' loopy cars!! 8)


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > Daddys Lambo
> ...


lol


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Vanquish S and a Carrera GT where the fastest I've been in


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hold up I forgot about our Cortina 1.3L


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Astramax.


----------



## Andywarr (May 14, 2009)

Rover Metro 1.1 :lol:


----------



## foster2108 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bentley GT a few years ago when they first came out. My brother in law worked for the dealership and had one for the weekend. I got to drive it for 20 mins and the thing that I remember most was the amazing braking.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Ahem...

...Jacques Villeneuve's BAR 002 (but with Ricardo Zonta's seat)


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

A hire car..


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Not a car - but my Jet Ski is the quickest aceleration I have been in / on! Nearly pulls your arms off. 250bhp, 1.5 litre engine, and 0-60 in 3 seconds! Puts most cars to shame!


----------



## djtex (May 6, 2007)

As a passenger in an F40 round the Top Gear test track, incredible.

Fastest car I've driven was an SL65 AMG Merc, the V12 600BHP jobby. Actually it was rubbish, just can't put it's power down. Pointless.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

mates diablo 5.7 v12 pushing around 500bhp


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

supra 700bhp... wich is a little silly as it never puts that power down..but yeah is quick
m5 500bhp
450bhp scooby
400bhp saab


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Girl Smiffy said:


> On Fri, I was taken to lunch in a tuned RS4 putting out about 420bhp.


Who tuned it? They didn't do a very good job, the RS4 is putting out about 420bhp as standard! :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

richieshore said:


> Girl Smiffy said:
> 
> 
> > On Fri, I was taken to lunch in a tuned RS4 putting out about 420bhp.
> ...


Doesn't that depend on whether it is a proper RS4, or one of the more recent V8 ones?


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

a bentley GT speed


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

The Pipewerx Caddy Van for me, 758bhp last time we had it on the rollers!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

My TT, the Turbo is being fitted as we speak and all complete in about 3 weeks.

Roll on the 3.3TV6

Steve


----------



## ryantt180 (Jul 29, 2010)

My old impreza, Stripped off everything that it didnt need! Fully seam welded, PPi 6 speed dog cut box built for acceleration.

0-60 2.36 sec's and 145mph very very quickly.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Porsche 911 Turbo, around Coombe - driven by Porsche's test driver


----------



## $catz (Jun 4, 2008)

My mates saff cossie H14 ORD think the plate was, around 550 bhp with the nitrous, it was the quickest 0-60 cossie for a long time @ 2.99 secs., well known car, very very rapid, thought my cossie was quick till i drove his.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Round Silverstone national circuit.


----------



## Bladerider (Dec 2, 2009)

I'd like to see some proof of 0-60 in under 2.5 seconds !!

Oh and do you mean PPG gearbox ??

J.


----------

